# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  left or right handed

## 260rem

How dose the left and right work for bow hunting is it the hand you draw with or hold the bow with

----------


## ebf

left hand bow, draw with left hand, hold bow with right hand.

----------


## Toby

Pull. My brother is left handed and holds the bow in his right hand. I am right handed and pull with my right hand hold with my left.

----------


## savageshooter

Spot on Toby.

Its meant to go to the dominant eye, but alot of people cant get that together and shot weak eye.

Im a lefty shooter, rifle and bow.

----------


## Dead is better

Dont forget that bows are usually made either way nowdays. Most arent ambidextrous in their design (except for traditional bows like stick or longbows). Like Toby said, if you pull it back with your right hand on the string (or using a release) then that is what the archer is - right handed. 

I'm lucky to be right eye dominant / right handed. Always felt sorry for people struggling with the whole 'left eye / right hand' issue. Must bug the crap out of ya if you have that lol!

----------


## distant stalker

Im left handed but shoot bow right handed. I bowl left handed, bat right. Shoot rifle left handed, bow right handed means not using my dominant eye but is most comfortable and avoids aggrevating a shoulder injury

----------


## savageshooter

> Im left handed but shoot bow right handed. I bowl left handed, bat right. Shoot rifle left handed, bow right handed means not using my dominant eye but is most comfortable and avoids aggrevating a shoulder injury



Yeah I use a knife and fork right handed, bat right handed. shoot and bow left handed.

Thats just how it seems normal...Im not claiming to be normal... :Psmiley:

----------


## distant stalker

Haha im far from normal it seems... i play the drums open so feet play right handed setup hands play left @savageshooter

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Scouser

Throw the fuker in the bin or fire and buy a rifle.....fixed!!!!!

----------


## savageshooter

> Throw the fuker in the bin or fire and buy a rifle.....fixed!!!!!



But they come in left and right hand too........

----------


## 260rem

> Throw the fuker in the bin or fire and buy a rifle.....fixed!!!!!


I have rifles etc thinking of getting one for fun

----------


## savageshooter

> I have rifles etc thinking of getting one for fun


They definately are fun epecially if you have a local club to help you out and like much clubs archers will bend over backward to make sure you are sorted.
Like shooting rifles, theres lots of different styles you can go for, Long bow,  hunting recurve, target recurve, Hunting and target compound. I want to get an "olde "englishe" war bow at some stage too.

I enjoy it more than I first thought I would.  :Grin:

----------


## seandundee

I hold my bow with my left hand and pull back with my right :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------

